# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ΣΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ AWMN (vol.4...)

## johnnie

Σίγουρα ένας τέτοιος σύλλογος που διαρκώς αναπτύσσεται και βελτιώνεται έχει να ασχοληθεί με αρκετά πιο σοβορά θέματα απο το σήμα του..Όμως επιτρέψτε να επανέλθω ξανά όπως και την προηγούμενη φορά διότι είναι ο καθρέφτης μας και χρειάζεται νομίζω μία κάποια μεταρρύθμιση...Είχα κρατήσει κάποιες σημειώσεις απο παλαιότερες απόψεις γραμμένες στο φόρουμ και αποφάσισα να παρουσίασω μία ακόμα ιδέα που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερη απο την υπάρχουσα...


*ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ:Όπου υπάρχει υποκειμενισμός και γούστο υπάρχουν αντιδικίες και αψιμαχίες (τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα).Επειδή λοιπόν την προηγούμενη φορά για καλό το ξεκίνησα και περισσότερο αναστάτωση και φασαρία έγινε θα παρακαλούσα τους αγαπητούς moderators να κλειδώσουν μία και για πάντα την ενότητα αυτή σε περιπτωσή που (ξανα)χαθεί ο έλεγχος.Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια δεν σημαίνουν ότι τα όποια σχόλια δεν επιτρέπονται.*

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sotiris

Αν και δεν ειμαι και ο πλεον καταλληλος για να κρινω την δουλεια σου...εμενα μου φανηκε σαν γελοιογραφια...χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλλω.

----------


## bchris

Καλο σαν πρωτη ιδεα.
Σιγουρα θελει δουλεια ακομα ομως..

----------


## DiGi

Πλάκα μας κάνεις ? 

Άρχισε να σκεφτεσαι όταν μεγαλώσεις να γίνεις μπετατζής.

----------


## johnnie

Ευχαριστώ!

Όταν κάτι είναι σε δοκιμαστική έκδοση και το μόνο που εμπεριέχει είναι σκέτη μία ιδέα λές την αποψή σου μέχρι εκεί.Αν χρειαστεί την δουλεύεις και την τελειοποιείς.Όσοι φίλοι έχουν και αυτοί κάτι να παρουσιάσουν ας το κάνουνε post στην δοκιμαστική του μορφή και ανάλογα τις αντιδράσεις ας το αναπτύξουν.

Digi απο σένα δεν περίμενα καλύτερη ατάκα ούτε κατανόηση του προβλήματος, αν δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις καλύτερα να ασχολήσε με αυτά που γνωρίζεις καλά και που σου έδωσαν το "κύρος" που διαχειρίζεσαι..με αδεξιότητα.

----------


## Johny

μιας και δεν ειχα τι να κανω πρωι πρωι...

----------


## JS

Εγώ θα ξαναγράψω τα του Σωτήρη...
Αυτά είναι λογότυπα ή γελοιογραφίες ;
(Με την καλή έννοια  ::  )

----------


## Renos

(...den exw ellhnika...)

Plaka plaka me thn eukairia pou o Sullogos konomhse kainourgio Logo gia thn parth tou mhpws na psaxtoume oi upoloipoi na broume ena neo logo gia to AWMN?

----------


## Johny

> Εγώ θα ξαναγράψω τα του Σωτήρη...
> Αυτά είναι λογότυπα ή γελοιογραφίες ;
> (Με την καλή έννοια  )


απο μεριας μου το 2

----------


## sotiris

> (...den exw ellhnika...)
> 
> Plaka plaka me thn eukairia pou o Sullogos konomhse kainourgio Logo gia thn parth tou mhpws na psaxtoume oi upoloipoi na broume ena neo logo gia to AWMN?


  ::   ::   ::  
να μια καλη ιδεα
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## johnnie

Όταν παλαιότερα είχαμε δουλέψει σε σήματα αρκετά πιο σύνθετα και εμπλουτισμένα (με anemovati κ.λ.) τότε ξάφνου σκεφτήκατε ότι είναι λάθος, δεν είναι σύγχρονα αλλά ψυχρά και οτι....δεν τυπώνεται εύκολα σε μπλουζάκια!Πάντως είναι καλό που στέλνετε σαφή μηνύματα που αναθεωρούν πολλά..Δεν είδα πουθενά όμως μία καταχώρισή σας για το υπάρχον λογότυπο για το οποίο 9 στους 10 θα το χαρακτήριζαν πολύ πιο "λίγο" σε σχέση με το χαρακτήρα που προσβέβει αλλά και "κωμικό" όπως λέτε (άλλωστε με Comic Sans είναι φτιαγμένο!).  ::   ::  ;Όταν κάποιος είπε ότι είναι λογότυπο καφετέριας και όχι Συλλόγου απλά κλειδώθηκε το edit...

..Πάντως λείπει μία ενότητα "Accessories-Clothing" στο φόρουμ!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

H πρώτη σκέψη : "the roof is on fire" ~

Η δεύτερη σκέψη (αφού άφησα την ακρόπολη να καεί) ήταν ποιά γράμματα να είναι από κάτω με το μπλέ, βγάζω μόνο ένα "2W" άντε "2WM"....

Η τρίτη σκέψη είναι ο προβληματισμός μου για την έλλειψη σκέψης.......


Καλά βρε παιδά, βάλτε το λίγο να δουλέψει..... 

To logo είναι κάτι απλό, λιτό, ευδιάκρητο καταρχάς, μετά βάζεις εάν θες γράμματα ή όχι, το κάνεις να δείχνει κίνηση ή ταχύτητα, να είναι δυναμικό, απαλό, είτε ότι άλλο θες να δείξεις μέσα από το logo...


Αυτό το παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο φίλος μας ΔΕΝ είναι logo.


Το καλιτεχνικό μέρος δεν θα το σχολιάσω, καθότι είναι υποκειμενικό το τι αρέσει στον καθένα μας....

----------


## paravoid

Εγώ πάλι νόμιζα ότι ήταν ο jason  ::

----------


## DiGi

Αυτή είναι η πρόταση μου για το new logo του awmn. Είναι απλό , τραβάει το μάτι τυπώνετε σε μπλουζάκια , παντελόνια , τοίχους , τασάκια , τσαγιερες και προφυλακτικά.

----------


## papashark

> Αυτή είναι η πρόταση μου για το new logo του awmn. Είναι ...


είναι απλά τέλειο.......

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

@DiGi: αυτό είναι copyright, έχω ήδη μπλουζάκια με αυτό το logo!

----------


## nantito

Προτείνω να βάλουμε ένα πολυ-logo - avatar έτσι ώστε να έχουμε και avatar και logo κοινά στο φόρουμ.

Για αυτό προτείνω το δικό μου avatar, σχεδιασμένο από την ζωγραφική των windows. Είναι σχεδιασμένο με ακρίβεια, και βγαίνει σε 3 χρώματα με τον ήλιο κίτρινο, μαύρο ή και φούξια με πορτοκαλί βούλες. Είναι απλό, λιτό εύκολο στην σχεδίαση και με το προσωπικό στυλ του καθένα (3 χρώματα)

Πιστεύω ότι είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάμε. Θα παρακαλούσα να δεχτώ την κριτική σας αλλά κόσμια, δίχως εκφράσεις μπετατζής και άλλα που προσβάλλουν την εικόνα μας ως σοβαρό δίκτυο και κοινότητα. Το έργο μου θα παρουσιαστεί και σύντομα σε gallerie του εξωτερικού (στην Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη του Ουλάν Μπατόρ) ενώ έχει δεχτεί σχετικά καλές κριτικές από τον ξένο τύπο (Ανεξάρτητη Εφημερίδα της Τανζανίας).

Think simple and abstract.

----------


## Johny

> @DiGi: αυτό είναι copyright, έχω ήδη μπλουζάκια με αυτό το logo!


Εγω εχω t-shirts - παντελονια - καλτσες μεχρι και εσωρουχα με το ιδιο logo..

----------


## johnnie

Ο φίλος souidos έφτιαξε ωραίο σηματάκι με καλή ευκρίνεια και συμπαθητική μορφή..Συνέχισε την εξέλιξη φίλε.

*Ο μοναδικός που απάντησε με πρόταση και δεν προσπάθησε να γίνει "έξυπνος" και "μάγκας" κάνοντας paste ατάκες του εμπορίου..*

Αναμένονται και άλλες προσπάθειες και απο άλλους

Υ.Γ.:Οι προσπάθειες όλων είναι ερασιτεχνικές-όπως ακριβώς και το δίκτυο σαν μορφή.Κάποιοι κρίνουν σα να έχουν επενδύσει ένα μισθό σε εργολάβο γραφίστα και ζητούν 150 διαφορετικά δείγματα τελικής μορφής να διαλέξουν...Ακόμα χειρότεροι οι παλαιότεροι απο αυτούς που υποτίθεται ότι βλεπουν και καλύτερα και πιο μακριά.

----------


## pan-pan

> @DiGi: αυτό είναι copyright, έχω ήδη μπλουζάκια με αυτό το logo!


Να λοιπον ακομα ενα καλο του νεου logo.Εχει κυκλοφορισει πριν καν το ανακαλυψουμε.Και φοριεται και απο ολους.Τι καλητερο δηλ???  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> @DiGi: αυτό είναι copyright, έχω ήδη μπλουζάκια με αυτό το logo!
> 
> 
> Εγω εχω t-shirts - παντελονια - καλτσες μεχρι και εσωρουχα με το ιδιο logo..


Καλά είσαι πίσω... εγώ χρησιμοποιώ και προφυλακτικά με αυτό το logo!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bchris

> Προτείνω να βάλουμε ένα πολυ-logo - avatar έτσι ώστε να έχουμε και avatar και logo κοινά στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Για αυτό προτείνω το δικό μου avatar, σχεδιασμένο από την ζωγραφική των windows. Είναι σχεδιασμένο με ακρίβεια, και βγαίνει σε 3 χρώματα με τον ήλιο κίτρινο, μαύρο ή και φούξια με πορτοκαλί βούλες. Είναι απλό, λιτό εύκολο στην σχεδίαση και με το προσωπικό στυλ του καθένα (3 χρώματα)
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάμε. Θα παρακαλούσα να δεχτώ την κριτική σας αλλά κόσμια, δίχως εκφράσεις μπετατζής και άλλα που προσβάλλουν την εικόνα μας ως σοβαρό δίκτυο και κοινότητα. Το έργο μου θα παρουσιαστεί και σύντομα σε gallerie του εξωτερικού (στην Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη του Ουλάν Μπατόρ) ενώ έχει δεχτεί σχετικά καλές κριτικές από τον ξένο τύπο (Ανεξάρτητη Εφημερίδα της Τανζανίας).
> 
> Think simple and abstract.



Εχεις ξεφυγει....
Αμα ειναι να βαλουμε avatar-logo, τοτε ο αδιαφισβητητος νικητης ειναι 
το avatar toy Vegos  ::

----------


## nantito

Ο φίλος και συνawmnίτης johny (dj blade) είναι ίσως ο μοναδικός που πρότεινε κάτι όμορφο με χάρη με την αυθεντική αποτύπωση ενός παιδιού δημοτικού. Keep Walking (*Johnny* Walker)

Βέβαια το πέπλο άγνοιας που υπήρξε απέναντι στην πρόταση μου με στεναχώρησε ιδιαίτερα, όχι τόσο όμως όσο τα πικρόχολα και αδόλεσχα σχόλια κάποιων εδώ μέσα. Πως δηλαδή το χαμόγελο του παιδιού έχει για logo την ζωγραφιά ενός παιδιού; Κοινωνικός ρατσισμός, τσκ τσκ τσκ.

----------


## johnnie

))[/img]

----------


## johnnie

))[/img]

----------


## Vcore

Ωραία johnnie


 ::

----------


## akis-man

Jonnie είσαι άπαιχτος.Συνέχισε έτσι.Πολύ καλή δουλειά  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ωραία! Έτσι όπως πάμε θα βγάλει ο καθένας το δικό του logo και that's it!

Μήπως πρέπει απο Σεπτέμβριο που θα είμαστε όλοι πίσω, να κάνουμε κάτι πιο οργανωμένο και να παρουσιάσουμε συνολικά κάποιες προτάσεις? Εγώ βασικά δεν βρίσκω λόγο να εμφανίζονται εδω και εκεί διάφορα logo, και να συζητάμε το θέμα άσκοπα χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατάληξη.

Εγω προτείνω συμμετοχή όλου του AWMN ως σύλλογος και και δίκτυο ώστε να αποφασιστεί ένα κοινό logo βάση κάποιων standards με μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση όσον αφορά των διαχωρισμό σε δίκτυο και σύλλογο. Ξέρω ότι είναι το δύσκολο μονοπάτι και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμφωνήσουν όλοι, αλλα το προτιμώ από την επιβολή ενος logo (άσχετα με το αν μας εξυπηρετεί ή όχι).

Το παραζαλίσαμε το θέμα!

----------


## socrates

Το θέμα του logo και οι διαστάσεις του...

----------


## johnnie

> Ξέρω ότι είναι το δύσκολο μονοπάτι και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμφωνήσουν όλοι, αλλα το προτιμώ από την επιβολή ενος logo (άσχετα με το αν μας εξυπηρετεί ή όχι).



Αν κάτι αλλάξει θα γίνει μόνο μετά απο μία επίσημη ψηφοφορία (και παλαιότερα αυτό είχε γίνει άλλωστε).Τίποτα δεν επιβάλλεται αλίμονο!Απο εκεί και ύστερα καλοδεχούμενη η ιδέα για συνάντηση αλλά πρακτικά δύσκολη να πραγματοποιηθεί...Ηλεκτρονικά βολεύει περισσότερους απο εμάς να ψηφίσουμε φαντάσου να κανονιστεί μια συνάντηση του συλλόγου για επίλυση προβλημάτων:Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το 25% θα είναι παρόν..  ::  

Anyway το θέμα αυτό _Το παραζαλίσαμε_ διότι λίγοι ενδιαφέρονταν-και δικαίωμά τους αυτό αρκεί να μην κάνανε post τις ασυναρτησίες τους-

Hobbit απο την αρχή ανέφερα ότι υπάρχουν πιο σημαντικά θέματα προς επίλυση, χωρίς να αποκλύω όμως και αυτό.

----------

αν βάλετε όλα τα logo για να ψηφιστούν, να βάλετε και αυτό με το προβατάκι.
μου αρέσει πολύ.  ::

----------


## sotiris

αυτα τα logo του johnnie ειναι πολυ ωραια,και ειναι μονο με τρια χρωματα.

----------


## craven

> αυτα τα logo του johnnie ειναι πολυ ωραια,και ειναι μονο με τρια χρωματα.


Λοιπόν σοβαρά τα 3 πρώτα και ειδικά το πρώτο και τρίτο (μιας και το δεύτερο δεν θα το αποδεχθούν οι συντιρητικοί του AWMN) logos του johnnie είναι ακριβώς αυτά που περιγράψατε.. απλά με τα σωστά χρώματα να τυπόνοντε σε μπλουζάκια και πολύ πολύ καλύτερα απ το τωρινό σήμα.. απορώ που κανείς δεν τους πολυέδωσε σημασία εκτός απο 1-2 άτομα  ::  Για να τελειώνουμε κιόλας με αυτό το θέμα του logo (λες και είναι το σοβαρό θέμα του AWMN) αν ψηφίζαμε θα ψήφιζα αυτά τα 2..

----------


## sotiris

Εμενα μ'αρεσει το 2 αλλα ειναι ,οπως λες και εσυ, καπως προοδευτικο...οποτε μετα απο αυτο ψηφιζω ή το 1 ή το 3.

----------


## johnnie

Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα παραπάνω, προσθέτω άλλα 3 και απο εκεί και πέρα ας δρομολογηθούνε οι διαδικασίες απο τους Operators  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ πάλι να πω ότι κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά αισθητικά. Ίσως ο συνδιασμός χρωμάτων, ίσως θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο απλό, σοβαρό και χαρακτηριστικό...

Υ.Γ Τελικά αφού πάλι δεν βλέπω να συμφωνούμε σε κάτι...δεν ανοίγουμε για καμιά 15άρια-20 μέρες έναν μίνι διαγωνισμό να τελειώνουμε?

----------


## Johny

look ενα post πιο πανω...
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/download.php?id=3178

----------


## johnnie

Παιδιά επειδή τίποτα δε γίνεται και απ'ότι φαίνεται ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει δεν την κλειδώνουμε την ενότητα αυτή;..Απλά -λανθασμένα-πίστεψα ότι χρειαζόμασταν κάποια άλλαγη σε αυτό το κομμάτι του προφίλ του συλλόγου..

Xaotikos έχεις και εσύ το δίκιο σου αλλά δε νομίζω να προωθηθεί κάτι τέτοιο..(και να γίνει πάντως εγώ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα μεταφέρω τα ήδη δημοσιευμένα στην ενότητα εκείνη,δεν ασχολούμε άλλο).Άλλωστε άν κάποιοι είχαν την όρεξη θα είχαν κάνει post ήδη τις δικές τους ιδέες εκτός και αν δίνει έμπνευση η ταμπέλα "Ψηφοφορία"..

----------


## bchris

Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι η ιδεα του να χρησιμοποιησουμε το 
avatar του Vegos για logo ναυαγησε...

----------


## Mika

Μαλλον επρεπε να πληρώσουμε πνευματικά δικαιώματα στην εν λόγω κυρια!  ::   ::

----------


## johnnie

...

----------


## alexbo1

Λα τρουαζιεμ ε λα πλι μπελ!!
Αλλα θα προτείνω και εγώ ένα ακομη λογκο:

----------


## Mick Flemm

το δεύτερο του johnie είναι συμπαθητικό...

EDIT ενοώ αυτό..>

----------


## FIREBALL

Και εμένα μπορώ να πω το δεύτερο μου άρεσε πιο πολύ.

----------


## mojiro

εκτος απο logo που λεει *AWMN*
φτιαχτε και ενα που να λεει *ΑΜΔΑ*

----------


## papashark

> Λα τρουαζιεμ ε λα πλι μπελ!!
> Αλλα θα προτείνω και εγώ ένα ακομη λογκο:


Είναι θεϊκό !!!!

Θα βοηθήσει και όλους αυτούς τους προβληματικούς που συχνάζουν στο τόπικ με τους βρυκόλακες να πηγαίνουν μια ώρα αρχίτερα για ύπνο...

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexbo1
> 
> Λα τρουαζιεμ ε λα πλι μπελ!!
> Αλλα θα προτείνω και εγώ ένα ακομη λογκο:
> 
> 
> Είναι θεϊκό !!!!
> 
> Θα βοηθήσει και όλους αυτούς τους προβληματικούς που συχνάζουν στο τόπικ με τους βρυκόλακες να πηγαίνουν μια ώρα αρχίτερα για ύπνο...


Άσε ρε Πάνο. Από περιέργεια κοίταξα το ποστ και πήγα για ύπνο από τις 6 και έχασα  ::   ::

----------


## johnnie

.............................................................................(το βιολί του αυτός!!)

----------


## johnnie

Άλλη μία ιδέα....

*
Ευχαριστώ*

----------


## papashark

> Άλλη μία ιδέα....
> 
> *
> Ευχαριστώ*


Παρακαλώ βρε να 'σαι καλά  ::  


Η δημιουργεία είναι ωραία αίσθηση, ακόμα και αν τα logo μείνουν για πάντα εδώ χωρίς να χρησιμοποιηθούν ποτέ, ο δημιουργός τους θα έχει πάντα την χαρά ότι κάτι έκανε...


keep drawing !  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

η προσπαθεια μετραει και η θεληση για να προσφερουν στο συλογο μπαβο παιδια αν ολοι ειμασται τοσο δημιουργικοι τοτε θα παμε μπροστα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Βρε παιδιά γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε ένα section στο site για FAns Art ?

----------


## Cha0s

Μία πρόχειρη εκδοχή (δεν έχω τι να κάνω στο γραφείο... φαίνεται;  :: )

----------


## vegos

> Μία πρόχειρη εκδοχή (δεν έχω τι να κάνω στο γραφείο... φαίνεται; )


Δεν πας σπίτι να γυρίσεις καμιά κεραία προς Διγενή; ΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## Mick Flemm

ΠΟΛΥ Ωραίο Chaos !!! και απλό και όμορφο...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Μία πρόχειρη εκδοχή (δεν έχω τι να κάνω στο γραφείο... φαίνεται; )
> 
> 
> Δεν πας σπίτι να γυρίσεις καμιά κεραία προς Διγενή; ΧΕΧΕΧΕ


Λες ε;

Άντε άυριο το πρωί θα κάνω μια απόπειρα για να μην μου παραπονιέστε!

χεχεχεχε





> ΠΟΛΥ Ωραίο Chaos !!! και απλό και όμορφο...


Thanks Mick  ::

----------


## papashark

όντως είναι ωραίο, απλό και πρωτότυπο !  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Και εγώ το έκανα για πλάκα!  ::  

Αν τελικά το θέλετε είναι σε vector μορφή οπότε μπορεί να τυπωθεί από μπλουζάκι μέχρι γιγαντοαφίσα  ::

----------


## koki

ουστ ρε, άκου τον παππού βέγκο.
Σου κάναν δυο κομπλιμάν και νομίζεις θα γλυτώσεις.


Αλήθεια τι έκανες και "έφτιαξε" το κοτετσο-λινκ, ή είναι η ιδέα μου?

οφφτοπικιάζομαι κι άλλο


```
kotetsi:~# ping -s 65000 10.26.35.73
[...]
19 packets transmitted, 19 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 173.9/180.6/190.4 ms
```

 Ατςςς...

----------


## Cha0s

Believe That!!!

Πηγα το λινκ στο κανάλι 1!
Δεν πείραξα τίποτα άλλο!  ::

----------


## kolakoka

για σας!για ριχτε μια ματια και στο σχεδιο ενος φιλου μου...

----------


## gormir

Πολυ καλη προσπαθεια πραγματικα ομορφη δουλια στο πνευμα του AWMN.
Και θα μπορουσε να υρξει και μια εκδοση με περισοτερο χρωμα.
Εγω παντως θα το κανω μπλουζακι!!!

----------


## playnet3

αυτό που έχουμε τώρα τι έχει??? ωραίο είναι και απλό.

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά αυτό που έχουμε τώρα μου θυμίζει παιδική χαρά  ::  (Χωρίς παρεξήγηση! Δεν γνωρίζω ποιος το έκανε και δεν είχα σκοπό να τον προσβάλω σε καμία περίπτωση!)

Η άποψη μου είναι εφόσων ασχολούμαστε με κάτι καθαρά τεχνικό το ύφος του λογότυπου θα μπορούσε να έχει ένα ποιο hi-tech στυλ και να ξεφέυγει από τα καθιερωμένα.

Απλό πάντα (η απλότητα είναι το καλύτερο! Βλέπε λογότυπο της Nike για παράδειγμα!) και να μένει έυκολα στο υποσυνήδητο ώστε να το θυμάται ο άλλος που θα το ξαναδει τυχαία κάπου!

----------


## sotiris

Συγνωμη αλλα πιστευεις οτι το δικο μας το "fido-dido  ::   ::  " ξεχνιετε ευκολα...??

----------


## Cha0s

Όχι δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο!  ::   ::  

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό το σχεδιάκι και είναι και απλό.
Κοινώς ταιριάζει με όσα ανέφερα παραπάνω απλά είπα ότι η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα κάτι πιο hi-tech.  ::

----------


## playnet3

πάντος το σχέδιο του φίλου του kolakoka ωραίο είναι.αλλα το πιάτο με χαλάει λίγο.Δέν θυμίζει wireless.θα προτιμούσα κεραία (στύλ andrew)

----------


## aangelis

Διάβασα το topic και κάθησα και έφτιαξα μια βερσιόν του λογοτύπου για το AWMN.

Θα ήθελα να το δείτε .. το κανω post εδω.

Υπάρχει σε διάφορες χρωματικές παραλλαγές για να καλύπτει πολλαπλές
χρήσεις καθώς και 2 παραλλαγές για εικονίδεια για το νούμερο κάθε κόμβου.

Ειναι φτιαγμένο με vectors που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να γίνει scale up ή down χωρίς μείωση της ποιότητάς του.

----------


## CyberFreak

Αρε ιδεολόγε του awmn ! Πολύ ωραία τα log-ακια σου  :: . Ότι πρέπει για bannerakia ή signature  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Αρκετά καλά!! Όπως και άλλα βέβαια αλλά το θέμα το κλείσανε προ πολλού δυστυχώς.

----------


## Cha0s

Το τελευταίο και χωρίς τον Παρθενώνα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Cha0s

Το έχεις σε Vector μορφή;

Ψήνομαι να το βάλω στο Node Calendar μιας και ταιριάζει καλύτερα με το header  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks  ::

----------


## Black Flag

> μιας και δεν ειχα τι να κανω πρωι πρωι...


Μπρουαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλά φίλε πέθανα στο γέλιο  ::   ::   ::  Τώρα τα είδα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Yo man gimme 5!

----------


## ncksm

Πολύ ωραία τα σήματα. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι πιο ωραίο χωρίς τον Παρθενώνα σε χρυσαφομαρμαρί χρώμα  ::  

Όμως επειδή είναι πολύ καλή η ιδέα να μπει στο σήμα μας, θα έλεγα να προσανατολιστούμε σε κάτι σαν το awmn3.jpg. Δηλαδή ο Παρθενώνας να ενσωματοθεί στα χρώματα του σήματος, έτσι ώστε και ευδιάκριτος να είναι και να μην αποτελεί ξένο σώμα (κάτι σαν γραμματόσημο). 
Επίσης σκεφτείται ότι όσο περισσότερα χρώμματα έχει το logo, τόσο περισσότερο θα κοστίζει η εκτύπωση σε χαρτί, αυτοκόλλητα, μπλουζάκια κλπ κλπ. 

Η εκτύπωση ενός full έγχρωμου σήματος λέγεται "τετραχρωμία" και κοστίζει ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!
Ένα μονόχρωμο είναι το awmn3.jpg που έχει μόνο μαύρο και αποχρώσεις του γκρι.

----------


## papashark

Το περίγραμμα μόνο σε εμάς τους ενασχολούμενος με το wifi λέει κάτι, και πάλι όχι σε όλους.

Για τον περισσότερο κόσμο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα....


Πάντως Δημήτρη, καλές οι προσπάθειες σου  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αν σήμερα ψηφίζαμε για λογότυπο σίγουρα μέσα σε αυτά που έπερναν τα πρωτία είναι το avatar του aangelis. Πραγματικό αριστούργημα. Αν το θέλετε για μπλουζάκια δεν κάνει, αλλά για όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μια χαρά και μάλιστα θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενηθεί και από τις άλλες κοινότητες, όπου αντί για τιον Παρθενώνα θα βάζανε ένα αντίστοιχο αναγνωριστικό.

----------


## Cha0s

> Το περίγραμμα μόνο σε εμάς τους ενασχολούμενος με το wifi λέει κάτι, και πάλι όχι σε όλους.
> 
> Για τον περισσότερο κόσμο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα....
> 
> 
> Πάντως Δημήτρη, καλές οι προσπάθειες σου


Γιατί το τωρινό λέει κάτι;

Ή μήπως το προηγούμενο;

Η αν δω εγώ ένα λογότυπο με κάποιο ιατρικό σήμα θα μου πει κάτι;

χεχεχε

Εγώ πάντως προτείνω αυτό που είναι ασπρόμαυρο.
Χωρίς Παρθενώνα και χωρίς Bevels και άλλα τέτοια φτηνιάρικα φίλτρα.

Flat και καθαρό.-&

----------


## dti

Το πρώτο λογότυπο (με την Ακρόπολη και τα αρχικά AWMN) είχε συγκινήσει πολύ κόσμο, άρεσε περισσότερο από το τωρινό (το οποίο σημειωτέον είχε επιβληθεί  ::  , αν και καταψηφίστηκε).

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ οτι το avatar του aangelis είναι πολύ ωραίο και μέσα στο αρχικό πνεύμα του athenswireless (δεν είναι τυχαίο μια και είναι επαγγελματίας γραφίστας). 

Και κάτι ακόμη: Εμένα οι κίονες του Παρθενώνα μου θύμιζαν grid.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, το προηγούμενο μου άρεσε σαφώς περισσότερο από το τωρινό που είναι more like παιδική χαρά...

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ πάντως προτείνω αυτό που είναι ασπρόμαυρο.
> Χωρίς Παρθενώνα και χωρίς Bevels και άλλα τέτοια φτηνιάρικα φίλτρα.
> 
> Flat και καθαρό.-&


Και εμένα μου άρεσε ποιό πολύ από ότι είδα μέχρι τώρα  ::

----------


## ypolitis

_Θα συμφωνήσω με τον middle_EAST_WEST._

Μου άρεσε πολύ το avatar του aangelis. Θα ήθελα να δω και μια αλλαγή, δηλαδή το αντίστροφο. Αντί να προβάλλεται η λέξη Αθήνα σε 1ο επίπεδο, να προβάλλεται η λέξη wirelessnet, κι από κάτω η λέξη Athens με λίγο μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς.

Είναι απλό, περνάει το μήνυμα και το όνομα του δικτύου.

Επίσης εκτυπώνεται σχετικά εύκολα και τραβάει το μάτι.

----------


## socrates

Είμαι και εγώ σύμφωνος στο να υπάρχει ένα logo που να επιτρέπει σε κάθε εγχώρια ασύρματη κοινότητα να βάλει το χαρακτηριστικό της, και ταυτόχρονα να υποδηλώνει ότι αποτελεί μέρος ενός μεγαλύτερου δίκτυου.

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, μου αρέσει και εμένα αρκετά το logo-avatar του aangelis, ειδικότερα αν γίνει αποδεκτό και από άλλες κοινότητες.

Θεωρώ μάλιστα ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι το σήμα του δικτύου του awmn, κάτι που δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του σωματείου.

----------


## mojiro

ωραιο, αλλα ας του αλλαξουμε λιγο το χρωμα ειναι
τραγικα ιδιο με το http://www.seattlewireless.net/

----------


## aangelis

> ωραιο, αλλα ας του αλλαξουμε λιγο το χρωμα ειναι
> τραγικα ιδιο με το http://www.seattlewireless.net/


Απο εκεί ειχα πάρει την ιδέα.. το έχουν ακολουθήσει και άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες.. ασπρόμαυρο, στο πάνω μισο κάτι χαρακτηριστικό από την τοποθεσία που λειτουργεί το δίκτυο και από κάτω το λεκτικό της τοποθεσίας.

Η ομοιομορφία δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακή.. μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Seattle ήταν η πρώτη οργανωμένη προσπάθεια ανοιχτού ασύρματου μητροπολιτικού δικτύου και πηγή έμπνευσης για τα δίκτυα που δημιουργήθηκαν αργότερα..

--- παραδείγματα ---

----------


## mojiro

ok, sir  ::  

αντε και symbol σε γραματτοσειρα  ::

----------


## ypolitis

Δεν είναι δύσκολο mojiro.

Το πρώτο μας logo με την Λέσβο έτσι το είχα κάνει.
Αν ενδιαφέρεστε είχα βρει ένα λογισμικό για το σχεδιασμό γραφικών και μετατροπή σε symbol γραμματοσειράς, FontLab 4.5 η τότε έκδοση (pm me for more info).
Αν το μετατρέψετε σε symbol θα έχει άπειρες δυνατότητες επεξεργασίας χωρίς να αλλοιώνεται η εικόνα του.

*nostalgia mode on*
Μου θύμισε την εποχή που σχεδιάζαμε γραφικά πάνω σε χαρτί (πλέγμα) ένα-ένα τα κουτάκια για να σχηματιστεί το γραφικό (C-64) και μετά τα μετατρέπαμε σε 0,1 και ακολούθως σε δεκαδικούς αριθμούς για να τα διαβάσει το πρόγραμμα.
*nostalgia mode off*

Και το δικό μας logo (το τελευταίο) το έχω ξεσηκώσει από ένα logo άλλου ασύρματου δικτύου άλλης χώρας (http://www.nzwireless.org).

----------


## johnnie

Προσπαθώντας να ξαναζεστάνω (έχω καταντήσει γραφικός) το ζήτημα αυτό και να αλλάχθει επιτέλους αυτή η ...υπογραφή γελοιογράφου που έχουμε για σήμα μας παραθέτω, σε πρώτη πανελλήνια προβολή άλλα δύο σηματάκια που έφτιαξα για το δίκτυο μας...

----------


## nOiz

Nα και ένα κούτσικο!  ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Ας κάνει κάποιος upload και την αφίσα από την electronika να τη δούμε και μεις.

----------


## papashark

Eίναι 250ΜΒ.....

----------


## dimkasta

Κάν'το ένα jpg ρε συ.

----------


## Vigor

Ψάξε στο dc (user Vigor) για τα εξής δύο αρχεία (thanks papashark  ::  ):

wireless_1.psd (163ΜΒ) 
awmn_afisa.zip (250ΜΒ)

----------


## dimkasta

Still looking for an antenna to connect.....  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Εγώ το έφτιαξα εγώ εγώ!!!


Έχεις δίκιο, λάθος μου που δεν έγραψα τον πραγματικό ιδιοκτήτη!  :: 
Εγώ απλά το έκανα πιο μικρό και του έβαλα διάφανο φόντο.  ::

----------


## johnnie

Δεν είμαι moderator ουτε admin όμως μια και είμαι αυτός που δημιούργησε και προώθησε και την ενότητα αλλά και το ζήτημα αλλαγής του σήματος, θα προτιμούσα απο εδώ και στο εξής όποιος έχει κάτι να πει να το πει σχεδιαστικά και μόνο και στο τέλος να γίνει μία σοβαρή παρουσίαση όλων ώστε να ψηφιστεί το καλύτερο.Κι αυτό διότι μου φαίνεται ότι πολλοί αρέσκονται στο να σχολιάζουν και να κρίνουν απλά (και όχι να προτείνουν βελτιώσεις,ή δικές τους ιδεές) με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνουν τα post τους χωρίς ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα για το στόχο της ενότητας αυτής.

Αν κάπου είμαι υπερβολικός συγχωρέστε με.

----------


## maxfuels

Και δυο δικές μου προτάσεις .

----------


## maxfuels

Και ακόμα ενα .....

----------


## dimkasta

ΠΟΛΥ ωραία  ::  . Στο πρώτο, το Ν μήπως θα πρεπε να έχει το ίδιο πλάτος με τα άλλα γράμματα?  ::

----------


## Belibem

Εγώ σκεφτόμουνα κάτι σε αυτό το στυλ (αλλά όχι τόσο γύφτικο  ::  ). Σαν αυτά δηλαδή που έχουν και οι άλλες κοινότητες. Σε αυτό προσπάθησα να φτιάξω τους κίονες ώστε να γραφουν AWMN αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγικό. Επίσης η επιλογή χρωμάτων είναι πολύ πρόχειρη. Μια καλύτερη υλοποίηση σε αυτό το στυλ ίσως να ήτανε καλή!  ::

----------


## Belibem

... σε καλύτερα χρώματα

----------


## nOiz

O Νίκος γκρέμισε την Ακρόπολη!  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

::   ::  


> Σε αυτό προσπάθησα να φτιάξω τους κίονες ώστε να γραφουν AWMN αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγικό.

----------


## Black Flag

Το καλύτερο λογότυπο κατ' εμέ είναι με *χαοτική διαφορά* αυτο που είχε ο aangelis για avatar.
Αυτό δηλαδή με την *Ακρόπολη*...και τι έγινε δηλαδή αν μοιάζει στο Seattle Wireless?Εχουμε το πιο *ιστορικό μνημείο* σε όλο τον πλανήτη, ταιριάζει απόλυτα και δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε? Ημαρτον που λέει και ο φαφούτης...  :: 

Το τωρινό είναι απίστευτα τραγελαφικό και άκυρο...Περισσότερο μου θυμίζει 
τη *Μάγια τη μέλισσα* παρά *Wi-fi* και *Αθήνα*.
Δε φτάνει που το φόρουμ είναι γεμάτο flames, αναγκάζομαι να βλεπω και αυτη τη μπούρδα και μου γυρίζουν τα άντερα...

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά ποιος το έφτιαξε αυτό που έχουμε τώρα;

Και γιατί τελικά αλλάχτηκε;

----------


## Black Flag

Καλά ρε συ *Belibem* λογότυπο είναι αυτό που έκανες ή αναπαράσταση της καταστροφής του Παρθενώνα από τους Τούρκους? *Μπρουαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα*

----------


## alsafi

Απο κατω περναει κανενα σμηνος απο πουλια?????? 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Το καλύτερο λογότυπο κατ' εμέ είναι με *χαοτική διαφορά* αυτο που είχε ο aangelis για avatar.
> Αυτό δηλαδή με την *Ακρόπολη*...και τι έγινε δηλαδή αν μοιάζει στο Seattle Wireless?Εχουμε το πιο *ιστορικό μνημείο* σε όλο τον πλανήτη, ταιριάζει απόλυτα και δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε? Ημαρτον που λέει και ο φαφούτης...





> Είμαι και εγώ σύμφωνος στο να υπάρχει ένα logo που να επιτρέπει σε κάθε εγχώρια ασύρματη κοινότητα να βάλει το χαρακτηριστικό της, και ταυτόχρονα να υποδηλώνει ότι αποτελεί μέρος ενός μεγαλύτερου δίκτυου.
> 
> Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, μου αρέσει και εμένα αρκετά το logo-avatar του aangelis, ειδικότερα αν γίνει αποδεκτό και από άλλες κοινότητες.
> 
> Θεωρώ μάλιστα ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι το σήμα του δικτύου του awmn, κάτι που δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του σωματείου.


Βρε Aangelis, δεν κάνεις το logo-avatar ξανά μια δημοσίευση για να υπάρχει!

----------


## johnnie

Μέσα απο τα πολλά σχέδια που έχω παρουσιάσει κρατάω, βελτιώνω και σας ποστάρώ εδώ αυτό που νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει καλύτερα. Πολύ σύντομα θα δημιουργήσω μία ψηφοφορία να εκλεχθεί το (υποκειμενικά πάντα) καλύτερο και να αντικατασταθεί πλέον η υπάρχουσα γελοιότητα.

----------


## nvak

Ένα με το αναρχικό Α σαν να είναι όλο γραμμένο με σπράι ή πινέλο σε παλιό τοίχο θα μας ταίριαζε  ::  
Τα ωραία τακτοποιημένα καθαρά γραμματάκια δεν νομίζω να μας πάνε :: 

Ο τοίχος μπορεί να είναι δωρική κολώνα ή νεοκλασική πόρτα για όσους θέλουν να θυμίζει διακριτικά Αθήνα.

----------


## johnnie

> Ένα με το αναρχικό Α σαν να είναι όλο γραμμένο με σπράι ή πινέλο σε παλιό τοίχο θα μας ταίριαζε  
> Τα ωραία τακτοποιημένα καθαρά γραμματάκια δεν νομίζω να μας πάνε
> 
> Ο τοίχος μπορεί να είναι δωρική κολώνα ή νεοκλασική πόρτα για όσους θέλουν να θυμίζει διακριτικά Αθήνα.



Αν και η σκέψη σου είναι καλή έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι:

-Το αναρχικό Α μάλλον μας παρουσιάζει σαν ανεξέλεγκτους χρήστες την μπάντας που μόνο την ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχουν στο μυαλό τους  ::  
-Το μοτίβο του φόντου για να δείχνει ωραίο θα απαιτεί αυξημένα χρώματα άρα και κόστος σε μελλοντικές εκτυπώσεις (ιδιαίτερα αν απαιτεί κ ράστερ).
-Θα χάνει λίγο σε ευδιακρισία καθότι πολύπλοκο κ όχι γραμμικό.
-Η ιδέα του σπρέι σε νεοκλασσική πόρτα κύωνα πάλι δε μου κάθεται καλά...
 ::

----------


## papashark

Μην ξεχνάτε την δυνατότητα να βγαίνει σε ραμένα μπλουζάκια.

(πχ η ακρόπολη μετά την πυρινή επίθεση του belibem έβγαινε και θα φαινόταν αρκετά καλά  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Blain57

johnie τα λογοτυπα αυτα δυστυχως dont cut it....  :: 

δεν ειναι προσωπικη αποψη το οτι φαινονται να ερχονται απο μια αλλη δεκαετια ( με τα πλεον ΠΑΡΑ χρησιμοποιημενα φιλτρα του photoshop).

επισης ειναι χαοτικα, το ματι δεν βρισκει που να αραξει και να συλλεξει την πληροφορια, γραμματα απο εδω απο εκει, χαμος γινεται.

τα χρωματα ειναι ασχετα, φαινετε πως δεν εχεις γνωση χρωματικών συνδιασμών (να μην μπω σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες αλλα το μοβ και το ανοιχτο πρασινο που ισα φαινετε ειναι split συνδιασμος που θελει μεγαλη τεχνη για να πετυχει)

τα font σου ισα ισα φαινονται (και τα βλεπω σε 20αρα tft) τα γραμματα ειναι θολα και δεν διαβαζεις τιποτα εκτος και αν ξερεις τι λεει πριν το διαβασεις (οπως ολοι εδω μεσα).

δεν θα μπω στο τροπαριο του τι πρεπει να ειναι logo, αλλα αυτα δεν ειναι.

το υπαρχον logo παιδια δεν ειναι ασχημο γιατι το ψιριζουμε? Ειναι απλο (good) ειναι καθαρο (good) μονοχρωμο (good) δεν μοιαζει με καποιο αλλο (αποσο εχω δει εγω) και αν εξαιρεσεις το γυφτικο drop shadow μιααααα χαρουλα.

Εγω τρομαζω δηλαδη με την περιπτωση του να πεταχτει ο καθενας ασχετιδης και να προτεινει ενα logo και τσουπ να ψηφιστει και να αλλαχτει το παλιο. Καλη ειναι η αλλαγη, αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει λογος, οχι "δεν μου αρεσει το logo, αν τοκανα εγω θα τοκανα καλυτερο" (ελλαδα αγαπη μου).

@johnie: αν θες να ασχοληθεις με την γραφιστικη θα σου προτινα πρωτον να πας να σπουδασεις, δευτερον να αρχισεις να αγοραζεις βιβλια να δεις τι γινεται εκει εξω, ο παπασωτηριου εχει απειρα γραφιστικα αν θες μπορω να σου προτινω βιβλια, και τριτον και πιο σημαντικον ποτε μα ποτε μα ποτε μην νομισεις οτι ειναι κατι ευκολο και γρηγορατζικο. Αναφορικα να σου πω πως ενα logo για μικρη εταιριουλα θα επαιρνε κανα 2βδομαδο δουλεια για ενα επαγγελματια γραφιστα αρχιζοντας απο 20-30 προτασεις και καταληγοντας ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ σε 10, μετα 5 και τελος 1.

----------


## Blain57

Black flag, και οι υπολοιποι, δεν σας περναει καθολου απο το μυαλο το οτι το να βαλεις την ακροπολη στο logo ειναι λιγο αφελες? 


ΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΜΑΑΑΑΡΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΝΝΝΝΝΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Δηλαδη κατα την αποψη αυτη καθε εταιρια που εχει το athens στο ονομα της πρεπει να βαλει τον παρθενονα γιατι ειναι το...
ΠΙΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ! 

(θεε μου, συγκρατησε με απο το να σχολιασω αυτην την προταση... 
γκκκνννν
γκκκκνννννν

γηκκκκκννκνκνκνκνκν)

----------


## wiresounds

> Black flag, και οι υπολοιποι, δεν σας περναει καθολου απο το μυαλο το οτι το να βαλεις την ακροπολη στο logo ειναι λιγο αφελες? 
> 
> 
> ΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΜΑΑΑΑΡΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΝΝΝΝΝΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Δηλαδη κατα την αποψη αυτη καθε εταιρια που εχει το athens στο ονομα της πρεπει να βαλει τον παρθενονα γιατι ειναι το...
> ΠΙΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ! 
> 
> (θεε μου, συγκρατησε με απο το να σχολιασω αυτην την προταση... 
> ...


Σωστά. Πες τα.

----------


## johnnie

> johnie τα λογοτυπα αυτα δυστυχως dont cut it.... 
> 
> δεν ειναι προσωπικη αποψη το οτι φαινονται να ερχονται απο μια αλλη δεκαετια ( με τα πλεον ΠΑΡΑ χρησιμοποιημενα φιλτρα του photoshop).
> 
> επισης ειναι χαοτικα, το ματι δεν βρισκει που να αραξει και να συλλεξει την πληροφορια, γραμματα απο εδω απο εκει, χαμος γινεται.
> 
> τα χρωματα ειναι ασχετα, φαινετε πως δεν εχεις γνωση χρωματικών συνδιασμών (να μην μπω σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες αλλα το μοβ και το ανοιχτο πρασινο που ισα φαινετε ειναι split συνδιασμος που θελει μεγαλη τεχνη για να πετυχει)
> 
> τα font σου ισα ισα φαινονται (και τα βλεπω σε 20αρα tft) τα γραμματα ειναι θολα και δεν διαβαζεις τιποτα εκτος και αν ξερεις τι λεει πριν το διαβασεις (οπως ολοι εδω μεσα).
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για το feedback αλλά σε παρακαλώ σημείωσε τα εξής:

α)Δε νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση να μου μιλάς για γνώσεις συνδιασμών χρωμάτων διότι είμαι επαγγελματικά και μη στον τομέα των γραφικών τεχνών εδώ και χρόνια.

β)Η γραμματοσειρά σίγουρα δέν είναι απο τις πιο ευκρινείς-σωστά το σημείωσες- όμως είναι γενικώς φανερά αλλιωμένο και θολό καθότι το μετέτρεψα σε png-8bit (το forum δεν δέχεται .bmp). Επιπροσθέτως δε νομίζω ότι το δικό μας λογότυπο ανήκει στην κατηγορία εκείνη των διαφημιστικών που απαιτούν απόλυτη οπτική επικοινωνία με επίκλυση στο νού του καταναλωτή.

γ)Το υπάρχον logo που αποδέχεσαι πετυχαίνει να "οδηγεί"-παραπέμπει απευθείας τον καθένα άσχετο στο τί εκπροσωπεί;Για κοιταξέ το καλύτερα κ πές μου αν ταιρίαζει ίσως σε παιδικό κανάλι (βλέπε Junior's TV).

δ)Και εγώ τρομάζω όταν ο καθένας "ασχετίδης" κάνει πόστ λέγοντας τα δικά του χωρίς να έχει να παρουσιάσει και αυτός κάτι.Έστω και logo 80's.

ε)Ο καθένας προσπαθεί με λίγες ή περισσότερες γνώσεις να προσφέρει σε αυτό το δίκτυο, έτσι γίνεται και στο ζήτημα αυτό φίλε μου. Αν εσύ γνωρίζεις καλά κάποιον επαγγελματία ή είσαι ικανός να τον πληρώσεις απλά πές το μας να μην παλεύουμε. (και ο anemovatis που πριν καιρο μας έδειξε τις ωραίες δουλείες του δεν πέτυχε δυστυχώς τίποτα).

στ)Να είσαι σίγουρος, ότι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ σε βάθος με τη γραφιστiική και τα logos απλά για να μπορώ να φτιάχνω καλύτερα για το awmn. Ασχολούμε χρόνια με ελεύθερο-γραμμικό και σχεδιασμό οχημάτων και μου είναι υπεραρκετά. Απλά δημιούργησα αυτήν την ενότητα και παρουσιάζω τις ιδέες μου και νομίζω ότι το ύφος σου μοιάζει σαν να νομίζεις ότι το επιβάλλω κιόλας.Σε ευχαριστώ για τα βιβλία σου αν και να ξέρεις ότι πλέον το σχέδιο δεν "διαβάζεται" παρά υλοποιείται κατευθείαν μαθαίνοντάς στο στο pc/mac.(και μάλιστα *με καλές* 20άρες TFT)

----------


## mojiro

εγω λεω να βαλουμε μια courier γραματοσειρα με μαυρα γραμματα σε λευκο φοντο...

ή ακομα καλυτερα και καθολου logo

----------


## Blain57

Το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να μαθεις για να κανεις αυτη την δουλεια ειναι πως να δεχεσε αρνητικη κριτικη χωρις να νιωθεις την αναγκη να δικεολογηθεις.

Χαιρομε πολυ που ασχολησε με το awmn, αλλα τα συκα συκα κτλ. Δεν θα σε βαλω και σε βαθρο επειδη προσπαθησες. Μπραβο για την αφιλοκερδη (υπο συζητηση) προσπαθεια σου, αλλα τα η δουλεια ειναι λιγοτερο αρχαριου επιπεδου. 

Συγγνωμη αν ακουγονται ολα αυτα πολυ αρνητικα, το text post (sms ktl) τοχει αυτο.... Δεν θαπρεπε να τσαντιζεσε, επαγγελματικα αν δουλευες μαζι μου τα ιδια και χειροτερα θα ακουγες απο μενα. 

Αυτα που λες για τα βιβλια ειναι ακυρο, επειμενω να ψαχτεις να γυροβολισεις λιγο να δεις τι γινεται.

Και ας μην το γυρισουμε σε διαμαχη.... βαριεμε.

πσ. σχεδιασμο οχηματων στην ελλαδα δουλευεις? που?

----------


## socrates

Αυτή η συζήτηση δεν καταλήγει πουθενά και θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί.
Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής μια πρόταση έγινε.

Για μένα αυτό είναι ένα παράδειγμα γκρίνιας από τον κόσμο που δεν ρωτήθηκε για κάτι που τον αφορούσε.

Βέβαια σαν γνήσιοι έλληνες στα 10 άτομα έχουμε 11 απόψεις.

----------


## johnnie

> πσ. σχεδιασμο οχηματων στην ελλαδα δουλευεις? που?



Δυστυχώς ο τομέας αυτός στη Ελλάδα είναι λιιίγο πίσω. Ασχολούμε απο μικρός μέχρι τώρα προσωπικά κ μόνο.Πριν δύο χρόνια μονάχα είχα έρθει σε επικοινωνία με την ΕΛΒΟ μέσω γνωστού αυτοκινητιστικου περιοδικού και της έδειξα κάποια σχέδια.




> Αυτή η συζήτηση δεν καταλήγει πουθενά και θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί.
> Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής μια πρόταση έγινε.
> 
> Για μένα αυτό είναι ένα παράδειγμα γκρίνιας από τον κόσμο που δεν ρωτήθηκε για κάτι που τον αφορούσε.
> 
> Βέβαια σαν γνήσιοι έλληνες στα 10 άτομα έχουμε 11 απόψεις.


Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο. Κλείδωσε την καλύτερα

----------


## wiresounds

Προσωπικά μου φαίνονται γραφικά τα περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί το σκαλίζουν ακόμα.
Logo δεν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω όσα plug ins ξέρω στο photoshop.

Λίγη ιστορία. Έχοντας διαβάσει πολύ για retail product packaging για ιδία χρήση, πριν από 13 χρόνια όταν έκανα τα CD μου, έμαθα πολλά όσων αφορά την διακριτότητα (αν μου επιτρέπεται η λέξη) – το “branding” σε σχέση με άλλα προϊόντα στο ίδιο ράφι, της οδήγησης του βλέμματος ενός ‘αγοραστή‘ στις πληροφορίες που θέλεις με κάποια συγκεκριμένη σειρά, την κατασκευαστική ευκολία, την διακριτότητα από άτομα με μειωμένη όραση, ενός προϊόντος στο ράφι και κατά επέκταση ενός logo.

Με βάση αυτά πριν ένα χρόνο όταν υπήρχε ανάγκη για logo και βλέποντας να έχει κολλήσει το παραπάνω θέμα μιας και θέλαμε να φτιάξουμε άμεσα τα μπλουζάκια και καπελάκια, σχεδίασα σε μια συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. κάποια σχέδια με μικροδιαφορές τα οποία τα έδειξα και στον Κλαδάκης και συζητώντας φτάσαμε στο παραπάνω. Το δείξαμε και στα λοιπά μέλη του Δ.Σ. το ψηφίσαμε και τελείωσε το θέμα.

Σίγουρα είναι υποκειμενικό το τι αρέσει στο καθένα και πρέπει να συμβιβαζόμαστε με το τι είναι λειτουργικό. Στο υπάρχον logo πάντως σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν ξεχωρίζει με την μία ματιά, ακόμα και από μεγάλη απόσταση αν το δει κάποιος και ότι δεν εξυπηρετεί τον σκοπό του.

Σωκράτη κλείδωσε το να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## dti

Το αρχικό logo *υπάρχει ανασχεδιασμένο πλέον* και σε υψηλή ανάλυση για κάθε δυνατή χρήση.
Credits to *aangelis*

----------


## xaotikos

> Με βάση αυτά πριν ένα χρόνο όταν υπήρχε ανάγκη για logo και βλέποντας να έχει κολλήσει το παραπάνω θέμα μιας και θέλαμε να φτιάξουμε άμεσα τα μπλουζάκια και καπελάκια, σχεδίασα σε μια συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. κάποια σχέδια με μικροδιαφορές τα οποία τα έδειξα και στον Κλαδάκης και συζητώντας φτάσαμε στο παραπάνω. *Το δείξαμε και στα λοιπά μέλη του Δ.Σ. το ψηφίσαμε και τελείωσε το θέμα.*
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι υποκειμενικό το τι αρέσει στο καθένα και πρέπει να συμβιβαζόμαστε με το τι είναι λειτουργικό. Στο υπάρχον logo πάντως σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν ξεχωρίζει με την μία ματιά, ακόμα και από μεγάλη απόσταση αν το δει κάποιος και ότι δεν εξυπηρετεί τον σκοπό του.
> 
> Σωκράτη κλείδωσε το να τελειώνουμε.


Εδώ όμως είσαι 100% λάθος. Για μένα καλύτερα να αργούσανε τα μπλουζοκαπελάκια έστω και αρκετούς μήνες με αντίτιμο να γίνει ένας σωστός διαγωνισμός με διάφορα σχέδια και να αποφασίσει *η πλειοψηφία ποιο θέλει*.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά θα τ οφέλη θα ήταν περισσότερα. Αντικειμενικά ποιο όμορφο (όχι πως αυτό είναι άσχημο αλλά προσωπικά δεν μου κάνει "κάτι"), δεν θα ασχολούμασταν τόσο καιρό με το logo, θα αγόραζε περισσότερος κόσμος μπλούζες κλπ (συνηδειτά δεν έχω πάρει, δεν θέλω να πάρω κάτι που δεν το φοράω).
Κάτι τέτοια κάνουν τα κατά καιρούς Δ.Σ και γίνεται της πόπης. Σε θέματα που αφορούν όλους (και το logo είναι ένα από αυτό αφού μας εκπροσωπεί παντού) καλό είναι να αποφασίζεται από όλους.

Τέλως πάντως. προσωπικά αυτό το thread εκτιμώ ότι θα πρέπει να μείνει ανοιχτό για διάφορες προτάσεις. Ίσως μερικά από αυτά να χρησιμοποιηθούν και σε σελίδες χρηστών του δικτύου.

----------


## papashark

Γιάννη (wiresounds) θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου και να συμφωνήσω με τον Κίμωνα (xaotikos). Μπορεί το καινούργιο logo που φτιάξατε να είναι βολικό, αλλά τους περισσότερους τους χαλάει, και βέβαια ακόμα ποιό πολύ χαλάει που επιλέξατε κάτι που δεν το είχε δει κανένας πλην εσάς, και αφήσατε εκτός ένα σωρό άλλα ωραία σχέδια.

aangelis (έστω μέσω dti), το επανασχεδιασμένο σήμα έχει διαφορές με το προηγούμενο, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ακριβώς όπως το προηγούμενο ? (τα νέα χρώματα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου).

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι το γκριζάκι ήταν καλύτερο, εντελώς υποκειμενικά πάντα. Ταίριαζε ποιο πολύ με το γκρι της ακρόπολης.

Τέσπα, να'χουμε να λέμε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έκανα και εγώ ένα σχέδιο να περάσει η ώρα  :: 

edit: Μη βαράτε, ούτε από photoshop σκαμπάζω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο ούτε από γραφιστική  ::

----------


## JS

πολύ κουνιστό το βλέπω ρε Κίμωνα...
ειδικά το Ν είναι ίδιο ο ψινάκης !  ::

----------


## aangelis

> aangelis (έστω μέσω dti), το επανασχεδιασμένο σήμα έχει διαφορές με το προηγούμενο, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ακριβώς όπως το προηγούμενο ? (τα νέα χρώματα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου).


Το λογότυπο επανασχεδιάστηκε με τα χρώματα ελάχιστα πιο έντονα για το λόγο ότι το λογότυπο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κατα κόρον σε εξωτερικούς χώρους και θα χάσουν την ένταση τους και τον τόνο τους μετα από κάποιο καιρό εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο.

Οι διαφορές είναι σε 2 σημεία, στις γραμματοσειρές και στην κεραία grid.
Εαν μπορούμε να βρουμε τις ίδιες γραμματοσειρές καθώς και την ίδια κεραία σε υψηλή ανάλυση (3000χ3000pixels) τότε μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τα υπάρχοντα.

----------


## papashark

Τα χρώμματα με χαλάνε πολύ.

----------


## maxfuels

Νομίζω οτι κάτι τέτοιο θα σου άρεσε ... περισσότερο .... Αφιερωμένο για τον πιο αγριο χρήστη του AWMN .....  ::

----------


## papashark

ooooo thanks !

Φανταστικό είναι !  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> ooooo thanks !
> 
> Φανταστικό είναι !


Το ξέρω μου ηρθε εμπνευση βλέποντας την .. Ακρόπολη στα προηγούμενα πόστ  ::

----------


## alsafi

Ενα καπελο απο παπα να ειχε και θα ηταν best  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Ενα καπελο απο παπα να ειχε και θα ηταν best


Ντροπή σου ρε αυτό είναι ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ. Εδω μιλάμε για εργο τέχνης και εσυ λες για καπέλλα ; Τωρα σοβαρά δεν ειναι καταπληκτικό ;

----------


## DiGi

I rule

----------


## xaotikos

> πολύ κουνιστό το βλέπω ρε Κίμωνα...
> ειδικά το Ν είναι ίδιο ο ψινάκης !


Ναι προσπάθησα να δώσω μια καλλιτεχνική νότα υψηλού επιπέδου στυλ Ψινάκη  ::

----------


## Vigor

Και μερικές προτάσεις από ένα φιλAWMNίτη...

Η ποιότητα φυσικά έχει πέσει λόγω συμπίεσης  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το πάνω δεξιά και το προτελευταίο δεξιά μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ...

----------


## papashark

To πάνω δεξια είναι όντως ωραίο. άμα μπορέσεις να δώσεις λίγο κινηση στα () ώστε να φαίνετε ποιό κεραία, θα είναι πολύ καλό

Το πράσινο άμα δεν το προσέξεις μιάζει λίγο με recycle bin  ::   ::  

Kαλές προσπάθειες, στην σωστή κατεύθηνση και προτότυπες πάντως.

----------


## xaotikos

Το προτελευταίο είναι όντως αρκετά απλό και έξυπνο.

----------


## Vigor

Προστέθηκαν παραπάνω και μερικές επιπλέον προτάσεις από τον φίλο blAST (c)

Check it out...

----------


## JS

Ωραίος ο Vigor !
να μην έμενε και στην φτου-κακά περιοχή  ::  
Εμένα μου άρεσε και το άσπρο πάνω δεξιά (14).

----------


## Belibem

yet another one!

Προφανώς αυτό δεν κάνει για επίσημο logo αλλα είναι το πολύ για κανένα μπλουζάκι. Επίσης είναι συμβατό με το ήδη υπάρχον  ::

----------


## nOiz

> yet another one!
> 
> Προφανώς αυτό δεν κάνει για επίσημο logo αλλα είναι το πολύ για κανένα μπλουζάκι. Επίσης είναι συμβατό με το ήδη υπάρχον


Πολύ ωραίο για μπλουζάκι!!!  ::  
Μπράβο ρε Νίκο!!  ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

Μια νεα βερσιον για το λογότυπο βασισμένο στην μικτού τύπου τοπολογία του δικτύου.

----------


## koki

Λοιπόν λέω να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό για το λογότυπο όπως όλοι οι μεγάλοι οργανισμοί/ιδέες.

Θα βγάλουμε μια ανακοίνωση, θα δεχθούμε συμμετοχές και μετά θα κριθεί στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ.

Το έπαθλο θα είναι ένας ασύρματος κόμβος για τον νικητή και ελεύθερο leeching για πάντα. 

Και φυσικά η δυνατότητα παθολογικού trolling στα φόρα του ΑΜΔΑ, καθώς επίσης και η ΧΑΡΑ του να σε θυμούνται πάντα ως ευεργέτη του AWMΝ (με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό, βλ. και παρόν thread)

Μερ ΧΕΡ ΧΕΡ!

----------


## maxfuels

Κύριοι νομίζω οτι εχω κατασκευάσει ηδη το καλύτερο σήμα εως τώρα  ::  μπορείτε να μου δώσετε απο τώρα το βραβείο.  ::  

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ! Μπορείτε ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ να το εκτυπώσετε, να το κάνετε σιδερότυπο, τατουάζ, Λάβαρο, ή οτι αλλο επιθυμείτε  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κύριοι νομίζω οτι εχω κατασκευάσει ηδη το καλύτερο σήμα εως τώρα  μπορείτε να μου δώσετε απο τώρα το βραβείο.  
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ! Μπορείτε ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ να το εκτυπώσετε, να το κάνετε σιδερότυπο, τατουάζ, Λάβαρο, ή οτι αλλο επιθυμείτε


Θα το φάτε εδώ το βραβείο σας, ή να το τυλιξω για το σπιτι ?


 ::  Πολύ καλό, και έρχονται και άλλοι συνηρμοί, όπως το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό, κλπ  ::

----------


## Vcore

Πολύ γαμάτο... πάω να το κάνω αυτοκόλλητο να το κολήσω στο καλάμι του ψαρέματος....

 ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως αυτή η εικόνα μου θύμησε πολλά πράγματα.... το μεγάλο ψάρι τον πάνο και το μικρό τους νέοπες....

έλεος

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

ναι ναι ετσι μπραβο. Εγω πάω να βαρέσω μια χενα στην κοιλιά  ::

----------


## stean_202

Άριστο , άριστο , τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον καλλιτέχνη  ::   ::

----------


## kontak

Πιστεύω ότι όλοι βρισκόμαστε εκεί !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Πιστεύω ότι όλοι βρισκόμασται εκεί !!!   
> 
> 
> http://127.0.0.1/awmn.files/slide0001.htm


there's no place like home?

----------


## kontak

ok;

----------


## papashark

Της Τσιπούρας το κάγκελο γίνετε εκεί...

----------


## maxfuels

χαχαχαχα ρε κόντακ μαρίδα εγινες ;;; 

Καλή η φωτό !  ::

----------


## johnnie

> Πιστεύω ότι όλοι βρισκόμαστε εκεί !!!



Μόνο μία διόρθωση:Το πιατάκι θέλει κλίση προς τα κάτω νομίζω γιατι κοιτάει προς Θεό μεριά!

Κατα τα άλλα είναι μοναδικό!

----------


## kontak

> Μόνο μία διόρθωση:Το πιατάκι θέλει κλίση προς τα κάτω νομίζω γιατι κοιτάει προς Θεό μεριά! 
> 
> Κατα τα άλλα είναι μοναδικό!



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

Μια νεα βερσιον για το λογότυπο βασισμένο στην τυπική κεραία στο awmn - το πιάτο.

----------


## mojiro

τωρα και σε cd.....  ::

----------


## Neted

Καλησπέρα,
Βροχερή μέρα σήμερα και είπα να βγάλω την Στέλλα μου βρεγμένη (πρόστυχο ακούγεται).

Πέτυχα μια καλή φωτό και άρχισα να συμπλήρωνω από κάτω το ID μου με μια τυχαία γραμματοσειρά. Και μπαμ! Με βάρεσε κατακούτελα ιδέα για όμορφο λογότυπο: Το Μ και N θα μπορούσε να είναι τρεις πολυκατοικίες, με τις δύο ακριανές να επικοινωνούν με δύο πιάτα (σχετικό και με το τωρινό λογότυπο). Οι αρτίστες του δικτύου ας ασχοληθούν αν το βρίσκουν καλό! Ωραίο θα ήταν να είχε στυλ καρτουνίστικο, απλό και λιτό, όπως το τωρινό.
Κάπως έτσι (πιο χύμα δε γινόταν  ::  ):



Και η πηγή της έμπνευσης:

----------


## nOiz

Έτσι ζωγραφίζα και εγώ στο δημοτικό!!!  ::   ::  
Πάντως η δεύτερη φωτο είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  ::

----------


## Neted

Μη με βάλεις τώρα να ξεδιπλώσω το ταλέντο μου!!!  ::   ::

----------


## LordD

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα ακραίος!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Μη με βάλεις τώρα να ξεδιπλώσω το ταλέντο μου!!!


XAXAXAXAXAXA!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μη με βάλεις τώρα να ξεδιπλώσω το ταλέντο μου!!!


ρε παλιοπαιδο, απο πιο παιδικο σταθμο το βουτηξες ?
ρωτησες το παιδακι αν σε αφηνει να δημοσιευσεις το εργο του ?
σα δε ντρεπεσαι, εκμεταλευτη των Copyrights!

----------


## Neted

Του γιου του Stallman είναι, μη βαράτε  ::

----------


## elkos

προπαγάνδα σε wallpaper

----------


## Belibem

> προπαγάνδα σε wallpaper


και μια έκδοση για ubuntu!  ::  Πηγαίνει καλύτερα κεντραρισμένο με φόντο ένα gradient στα ίδια χρώματα

----------


## socrates

@elkos

Από ότι βλέπω είχαμε καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες στις 5:30 το πρωί!!  ::  

H darksun έκδοση έχει γίνει ήδη wallpaper στο μηχάνημα μου!  ::

----------


## papashark

> H darksun έκδοση έχει γίνει ήδη wallpaper στο μηχάνημα μου!


Μου έβγαλε τα μάτια πρωινιάτικα ο darksun....  ::

----------


## mpakle

Το darksun πολυ καλο. 
Αληθεια βγαινει σε αλλα χρωματακια?  ::  
Καλο το κιτρινακι αλλα μηπως σε electric blue η πρασινο θα ηταν ποιο "tech"?
Απλα ιδεες ριχνω....προς το παρων και εγω τo εχω wallapaper.

Anyway well done  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Elkos…. Έδωσα ρέστα…. ++++++

I freaking Wallpapered the F***er….

Πολύ καλό… Μπήκες στο σωστό πνεύμα παιδί μου… Q σου λεβέντη μου …
 ::

----------


## papashark

Κιτρινο είναι πολύ πετυχημένο, σαν πραγματικό ήλιο !

----------


## elkos

> Το darksun πολυ καλο. 
> Αληθεια βγαινει σε αλλα χρωματακια?  
> Καλο το κιτρινακι αλλα μηπως σε electric blue η πρασινο θα ηταν ποιο "tech"?
> Απλα ιδεες ριχνω....προς το παρων και εγω τo εχω wallapaper.
> 
> Anyway well done


παρασκεύη το αργοτερό θα είναι έτοιμα....

thanx... more to come soon

----------


## elkos

ένα από τα πρώτα wallpaper μου...

blue neon something

----------


## Vigor

Και σε μορφή σημάτων κώδικα Morse, right?  ::

----------


## elkos

> Και σε μορφή σημάτων κώδικα Morse, right?


σωστά, για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουμε οι καινούριοι  ::

----------


## magnetron

@elkos
Κι εμένα το wallpaper μου είναι πλέον το darksun! Πολύ καλή και η γραμματοσειρά! 
Αν σου είναι εύκολο, μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μια version στους ίδιους χρωματισμούς αλλά χωρίς τον ήλιο; Απλά για να μην φωτίζει η οθόνη σ'αυτό το σημείο.  ::

----------


## JS

> @elkos
> Κι εμένα το wallpaper μου είναι πλέον το darksun! Πολύ καλή και η γραμματοσειρά! 
> Αν σου είναι εύκολο, μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μια version στους ίδιους χρωματισμούς αλλά χωρίς τον ήλιο; Απλά για να μην φωτίζει η οθόνη σ'αυτό το σημείο.


Έλα μωρε...πως κάνεις έτσι. Βάλτου κανα δυο icons εκεί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

κάτι ακόμη....

----------


## elkos

πάρε κόσμε

----------


## NetTraptor

Φίλε you got it… δεν ξέρω μου αρέσουν ακόμη και ακατέργαστα όπως φαίνονται μερικά…. 

Το ράδιο καλό … αλλά και το τελευταίο με κάποια άλλη γραμματοσειρά ή κάτι ποιο ευδιάκριτο … είναι concept…

----------


## elkos

χμμμμ.... λίγα ακόμη?

----------


## mojiro

> *spread awmn!*

----------


## elkos

πολύ καλά moj !!!!

θα ήταν πολύ καλά και animated (από δευτέρα μπορεί να έχω ένα δείγμα)

*speadawmn*

----------


## mojiro

> πολύ καλά moj !!!!
> θα ήταν πολύ καλά και animated (από δευτέρα μπορεί να έχω ένα δείγμα)
> 
> *speadawmn*


  ::  ευχαριστω

τα animated με κουραζουν και γενικα δε ξερω τι εντυπωση προκαλουν.
παρε τα original να τους ριξεις μια ματια

----------


## elkos

::

----------


## elkos

:: 

έτσι να υπάρχουν

----------


## jabarlee

μια και βλέπω ότι τα έχεις εύκολα, μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμα 2:
nagios &
services?

(και μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα δούμε σε κανένα μπλε χρώμα; ...να το κακό να έχει skins το site)

----------


## ayis

Με το Photoshop τα φτιάχνετε αυτά ή χρησιμοποιείτε τίποτα πιο ψαγμένο ;

----------


## mojiro

> Με το Photoshop τα φτιάχνετε αυτά ή χρησιμοποιείτε τίποτα πιο ψαγμένο ;


 πιο ψαγμενο απο το photoshop ? μπα δε νομιζω

----------


## elkos

photoshop???

δεν κατέχω από αυτά τα πράγματα

gimp.... ή gimpshop

----------


## elkos

> μια και βλέπω ότι τα έχεις εύκολα, μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμα 2:
> nagios &
> services?
> 
> (και μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα δούμε σε κανένα μπλε χρώμα; ...να το κακό να έχει skins το site)


σόρρυ που άργησα

----------


## elkos

στο πνεύμα των ημερών

----------


## TheLaz

Δεν θα ταν καλή ιδέα να μπει το παραπάνω στη σελίδα του
forum (η και στην κεντρική) τώρα στις γιορτές?

----------


## jabarlee

thnx elkos (  ::   ::  μήπως μπορείς να μπλεδίσεις και τα πρώτα;  ::   ::  )

----------


## Belibem

elkos φοβερό το χριστουγενιάτικο!  ::  Ταιριάζει και με το νέο theme του forum  ::

----------


## mojiro

> elkos φοβερό το χριστουγενιάτικο!  Ταιριάζει και με το νέο theme του forum


 θα παθει αμοκ ο Κλαδακης αμα το δει  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

σε xmas μορφη και αυτο που ειχε φτιαξει ο aangelis

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Belibem
> 
> elkos φοβερό το χριστουγενιάτικο!  Ταιριάζει και με το νέο theme του forum 
> 
> 
>  θα παθει αμοκ ο Κλαδακης αμα το δει     
> 
> σε xmas μορφη και αυτο που ειχε φτιαξει ο aangelis


καταπληκτικό το δικό σου mojiro

jabarlee το πακέτο σου...

----------


## jabarlee

::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

καλό το χριστουγενιάτικο σημα του forum τι έχει μέσα η μπότα?

----------


## nkladakis

> καλό το χριστουγενιάτικο σημα του forum τι έχει μέσα η μπότα?


Δεν ειναι μπότα  ::  
Κάλτσα ειναι, για να μας βάλει δώρο ο Άγιος Βασίλης.  ::

----------


## elkos

::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> καλό το χριστουγενιάτικο σημα του forum τι έχει μέσα η μπότα?
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι μπότα  
> Κάλτσα ειναι, για να μας βάλει δώρο ο Άγιος Βασίλης.


Ελπίζω Αη-Βασίλης να ντυθεί κάποιος από τους admins κι όχι κανένας άλλος ...ζαχαροπλάστης!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Να του αφήσετε σημείωμα να βάλει wrap/routerboard/mPCI σε αντιστατικά
σακκουλάκια!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## elkos

καιρό δεν είχα;;;

----------


## elkos

παραλαγές στο ιδιο θέμα

----------


## elkos

code of awmn-life

----------


## alekrem

Και η δικια μου αποψη ....

Υπαρχουν και αλλα στον 

ftp://10.17.129.3/awmn_logo_by_Alekrem

οταν βρω χρονο θα φτιαξω και αλλες εκδοχες....

----------


## socrates

Nice work!!!

----------


## Belibem

> Nice work!!!


indeed!  ::

----------


## elkos

alekrem... πολύ καλό

----------


## aangelis

> Μια νεα βερσιον για το λογότυπο βασισμένο στην τυπική κεραία στο awmn - το πιάτο.



Φωτό με την εκδοχή του λογοτύπου σε στένσιλ σε ταρατσότοιχο για να ψαρώνουν οι γείτονες.  ::

----------


## vinilios

logo

----------


## elkos

very good vini boy

----------


## Belibem

vinilios απίστευτο logo  ::   ::  Το καλύτερο που έχω δει προσωπικά μέχρι σήμερα. Το έχεις καμια μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση? Ψήνομαι να το βάλω για desktop!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ανέβασε το σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση! είναι ότι καλύτερο για wallpaper, αν και θα έλεγα ότι λιγότερο άσπρο δεν βλάπτει....

----------


## dti

Όντως εξαιρετικό!
Μια παρατήρηση: μπορεί να μη φαίνονται τα χύμα καλώδια; Και λίγο πιο μικρό κουτάκι για το ταρατσοπισί παρακαλώ!

Πιστεύω οτι θα ταίριαζε τέλεια σε λευκό ή μαύρο μακώ!  ::

----------


## vinilios

10x

1280x1024
white

----------


## petzi

εγώ το θέλω με διαφορετικό χρώμα στο φόντο για να το βάλω στο desktop μου ( το άσπρο μου τη βαράει στο μάτι στο desktop)  ::   ::   ::  

πολύ καλο πάντως!!!!!

----------


## socrates

Δεν ξέρω για wallpaper αλλά για γραφικό σε web pages είναι ότι πρέπει ο συνδιασμός άσπρο-μαύρο!

Για logo δυστηχώς δεν κάνει λόγω της λεπτομέρειας που έχει, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι απλό και ωραίο!

Nice work indeed!!!

----------


## vinilios

> Για logo δυστηχώς δεν κάνει λόγω της λεπτομέρειας που έχει, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι απλό και ωραίο!
> 
> Nice work indeed!!!


Δε θα το λεγα...

----------


## socrates

> Δεν ξέρω για wallpaper αλλά για γραφικό σε web pages είναι ότι πρέπει ο συνδιασμός άσπρο-μαύρο!


  ::

----------


## Belibem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> 
> Για logo δυστηχώς δεν κάνει λόγω της λεπτομέρειας που έχει, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι απλό και ωραίο!
> 
> Nice work indeed!!!
> 
> 
> Δε θα το λεγα...


Πραγματικά είναι πολύ καλύτερο απο το ήδη υπάρχον. Μια χαρά θα ταίριαζε και στο forum.
Προτείνω να αφαιρέσεις μόνο τις σκιές που ρίχνουν τα γράμματα. Simplicity is divine  ::  

Τα καλώδια εμένα πάλι μου αρέσουν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλα η καμπύλη που κάνουν μου βγάζει κάτι αρμονικό


EDIT: 
Μαζι με ubuntu και xgl είναι πραγματικά eye candy!!

----------


## Cha0s

Εμένα μου αρέσουν οι σκιές.

Είναι πολύ minimalistic το logo.

Πολύ καλό vinilios μπράβο!

----------


## KYROS

Βάζω και εγώ μια πινελιά.  ::

----------


## socrates

16pages!!!!

Μου αρέσει το γεγονός ότι εδω μπορεί ο καθένας να παραθέσει ελεύθερα την ιδέα του!

Η χαρά της δημιουργίας  ::  (Κάτι καλό θα βγει στο τέλος!!!!)

----------


## papashark

> 10x
> 
> 1280x1024
> white


Πολύ καλό.  ::

----------


## nikpet

> 10x
> 
> 1280x1024
> white



Εξαίσιο!!!!


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## magnetron

++vinilios!
Και χωρίς τα καλώδια!

----------


## elkos

> Δεν ξέρω για wallpaper αλλά για γραφικό σε web pages είναι ότι πρέπει ο συνδιασμός άσπρο-μαύρο!
> 
> Για logo δυστηχώς δεν κάνει λόγω της λεπτομέρειας που έχει, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι απλό και ωραίο!
> 
> Nice work indeed!!!


κρίμα γιατί θα ήταν ωραίο σε μπλουζάκια ή σε mousepad...
αλήθεια με τα accesories τι γίνεται?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το δικό μου θέμα δένει καλύτερα με το background!  ::  
Windows ? Όχι ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω!

----------


## Belibem

> Το δικό μου θέμα δένει καλύτερα με το background!


/off topic mode
Χάρη για δώσε και άλλες λεπτομέριες! Πολύ καλό αλλα με χαλάει το μήλο της apple ...Τσιπο-μαιμουδιά.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

ωραιος όμως!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Μακράν το καλύτερο λογότυπο, που μας ταιριάζει απόλυτα σαν δίκτυο και σαν forum είναι το παρακάτω...

 ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

> Μακράν το καλύτερο λογότυπο, που μας ταιριάζει απόλυτα σαν δίκτυο και σαν forum είναι το παρακάτω...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

::   ::  Aυτά κάνεις Βασίλη και θα το δούμε σε κανά επίσημο site, εκεί μαζί με τα άλλα λογότυπα διαφόρων παροχών, και μετά δεν μας σώζει τίποτα.....

Πάντως έχεις πολύ χιούμορ και μ'αρέσεις.  ::   ::

----------


## romeodan

καλησπερα 

αυτο το λογοτυπο το εφτιαξα σημερα, και το τυπωσα πανω σε μαυρη μπλουζα. 

βγηκε καταπληκτικο πρεπει να πω.. (κατα την γνωμη μου) 

απο την πισω πλευρα εβαλα το wind id & to nick σε κιτρινα γραμματα οπως του σηματος του awmn

----------


## nOiz

Φτιάχτε φτιάχτε, όσα και να φτιάξετε αυτή η μούφα παραμένει.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Φτιάχτε φτιάχτε, όσα και να φτιάξετε αυτή η μούφα παραμένει.



μπαααα ναναι καλα το adblock του firefox  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

To ίδιο και από το maxthon....κόβει τα άχρηστα...

----------


## mojiro

μια συλλογη απο logos, brandnames, banners που περνανε στον αερα...

----------


## koki

> μια συλλογη απο logos, brandnames, banners που περνανε στον αερα...


έτσι όπως το θέτεις, είναι σα να τα μάζεψες με sniffing!  ::   :: 


edit: χμ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

και ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι σνιφαριζουμενα ?  ::

----------


## johnnie

::   ::

----------


## dti

Ωραίο, αλλά χωρίς τα γράμματα AWMN κλπ. από πάνω του.

----------


## johnnie

> Ωραίο, αλλά χωρίς τα γράμματα AWMN κλπ. από πάνω του.


Εννοείς ότι το layer των αρχικών γραμμάτων της επωνυμίας να είναι πίσω απο το σχέδιο στο φόντο;
Απο χρωματισμούς σχόλια;

----------


## dti

Δε χρειάζονται καθόλου τα γράμματα ανάμεσα στο λογότυπο.
Από κάτω σε μια διακριτική σειρά θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## johnnie

> Δε χρειάζονται καθόλου τα γράμματα ανάμεσα στο λογότυπο.
> Από κάτω σε μια διακριτική σειρά θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.


done

----------


## dti

Όντως, πολύ καλύτερο έτσι.

----------


## DragonFighter

Πολύ ωραίο!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

I like it a Lot...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά θα κάνουμε κάποια κίνηση για μπλουζάκια μια που αρχίζουν οι ζέστες;  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Τελικά θα κάνουμε κάποια κίνηση για μπλουζάκια μια που αρχίζουν οι ζέστες;


Εγώ λέω να φτιάξουμε ένα με όλα τα logos που έχουν φτιαχτεί μέχρι τώρα! Θα θυμίζει φόρμα πρωταθλητή αγώνων αυτοκινήτου!  ::

----------


## johnnie

και ένα gifακι

----------


## dti

> Τελικά θα κάνουμε κάποια κίνηση για μπλουζάκια μια που αρχίζουν οι ζέστες;


Ναι. Προσπάθησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα να επικοινωνήσω με αυτόν που μας είχε φτιάξει τα polo με το κεντητό λογότυπο, αλλά δεν απαντούσε. 
Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω από μεθαύριο.

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελικά θα κάνουμε κάποια κίνηση για μπλουζάκια μια που αρχίζουν οι ζέστες;





> Εγώ λέω να φτιάξουμε ένα με όλα τα logos που έχουν φτιαχτεί μέχρι τώρα! Θα θυμίζει φόρμα πρωταθλητή αγώνων αυτοκινήτου!


Καλόοοοοο...  :: 

Και από πίσω το SSID του καθένα μας.
π.χ.
*AWMN 3132
vmanolis*

----------


## dti

> Τελικά θα κάνουμε κάποια κίνηση για μπλουζάκια μια που αρχίζουν οι ζέστες;


Για μπλουζάκια polo και καπελάκια με το κεντητό λογότυπο, παραγγελίες εδώ: Internet / Wireless

----------


## vmanolis

> 10x
> 
> 1280x1024
> white


Τι γραμματοσειρά είναι αυτή ;  ::  
Ρωτάω, για να μπορώ να προσθέσω εκ των υστέρων ας πούμε το SSID.  ::

----------


## johnnie

Η ενότητα αυτή είναι για την προσπάθεια μερικών απο εμάς να βελτιώσουμε-αλλάξουμε το υπάρχον σήμα που οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή.

Οφείλουν να υπάρχουν προτάσεις και σχόλια για αυτές και όχι άσχετα post για τα καπέλα-μπλουζάκια-κονκάρδες-φόρμες-μαγιό κτλ.
Η ενότητα είχε γίνει ήδη 18 σελίδες
ΠαρAκαλώ κάποιος mod να βάλει μία σκούπα στα άσχετα με το αντικέιμενο posts.

thanx

----------


## aangelis

> Η ενότητα αυτή είναι για την προσπάθεια μερικών απο εμάς να βελτιώσουμε-αλλάξουμε το υπάρχον σήμα που οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή.


Οσα ποστ και να γίνουν με προτάσεις δεν πρόκειται να γίνει δουλειά. Γιατί το design ειναι μεγάλη υπόθεση, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να σχεδιάσει ενα λογότυπο επαγγελματικού επιπέδου όση όρεξη και να έχει να φτιάξει κάτι "καλό".

Για παράδειγμα η δική σου version απο εναν επαγγελματικό μάτι θα έπερνε μια πολύ κακή κριτική και εαν ζήταγες και μια βαθμολογία θα σου έλεγε 1/20.

----------


## johnnie

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από johnnie
> 
> Η ενότητα αυτή είναι για την προσπάθεια μερικών απο εμάς να βελτιώσουμε-αλλάξουμε το υπάρχον σήμα που οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή.
> 
> 
> Οσα ποστ και να γίνουν με προτάσεις δεν πρόκειται να γίνει δουλειά. Γιατί το design ειναι μεγάλη υπόθεση, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να σχεδιάσει ενα λογότυπο επαγγελματικού επιπέδου όση όρεξη και να έχει να φτιάξει κάτι "καλό".
> 
> Για παράδειγμα η δική σου version απο εναν επαγγελματικό μάτι θα έπερνε μια πολύ κακή κριτική και εαν ζήταγες και μια βαθμολογία θα σου έλεγε 1/20.


Ρε μάστορα μίλησα για *προσπάθεια* και όχι μόνο δική μου φυσικά αλλά και πολλών άλλων εδώ μέσα. Αν όλες αυτές τις κρίνεις περιττές και αντιεπαγγελματικές τότε είσαι εκτός θέματος εξ ορισμού καθότι αφενός σαν επαγγελματίας στις Γραφικές Τέχνες σου λέω ότι ερασιτεχνικές ιδέες στο design δεν υπάρχουν, υπάρχουν ερασιτεχνικές αποτυπώσεις των ιδεών και μόνο. Και στο παγκόσμιο design συμμετέχουν πρόσωπα που ποτέ τους δεν έχουν πιάσει μολύβι και όμως πρόαγουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Αν πάλι με το ποστ σου πιστεύεις ότι το υπάρχον είναι καλύτερο ακόμα και απο την σαρκαστική εκδοχή του acinonyx τότε είσαι και πάλι off-line.

Εγώ ζήτησα όλα τα άσχετα με την ενότητα να αποφεύγονται.

Οι προσπάθειες όλων είναι αξιόλογες απλά επειδή υπάρχουν συντηρητικές απόψεις σαν τις δικές σου που τις "φρενάρουν" όλα μένουν σε αρχικό στάδιο. Οι περισσότεροι δουλεύουν σύντομα και λιτά συνήθως ένα layout μιας ιδέας. Τα εφέ και η τοποθέτηση του σε σχέση π.χ με τα χρώματα του forum ώστε να δένει όμορφα είναι κάτι που πραγματοποιείται όταν μία ιδέα-σχέδιο έχει πετύχει το στόχο της. Έχει ικανοποιήσει μία πλειοψηφία καταναλωτών ή χρηστών όπως εδω μέσα.

Όπως φαίνεται όμως έχεις δίκιο ότι όσα ποστ και να γίνουν δεν πρόκειται να γίνει δουλειά..

----------


## aangelis

> καθότι αφενός σαν επαγγελματίας στις Γραφικές Τέχνες σου λέω ότι ερασιτεχνικές ιδέες στο design δεν υπάρχουν


johnnie,
μην το περνεις προσωπικα. Εγω ειπα ότι οσες ιδεες και να πέσουν στο τοπικ δεν θα γινει δουλεια γιατι το λογοτυπο/σημα ειναι δύσκολο κομματι του design και ενας που δεν το κατέχει δεν θα καταφέρει να δώσει κατι καλό που να στέκεται αισθητικά και τεχνικα. Το υπάρχον λογότυπο που βλεπουμε στο φορουμ δεν ξέρω ποιος το έχει φτιάξει αλλα στέκεται με αξιοπρέπεια, απο την άλλη κατι πιο προφεσιανάλ δεν θα έκανε κακό.

Εαν εισαι επαγγελματίας σχετικός με το αθλημα θα τα ηξερες αυτά. Παντος η πρότασή σου δείχνει οτι δεν εισαι σχεδιαστης, προφανώς εχει καποια άλλη ειδικότητα (εκτυπωτής ίσως :: .

----------


## johnnie

> Το υπάρχον λογότυπο που βλεπουμε στο φορουμ δεν ξέρω ποιος το έχει φτιάξει αλλα στέκεται με αξιοπρέπεια.


Φαίνεται καθαρά το γούστο σου φίλε μου..Ίσως το έφτιαξες εσύ διότι και τον ίδιο να ρωτάγαμε κάτι άλλο θα μας έλεγε..

Δε το δίνεις και αυτό στον επαγγελματία να το βαθμολογίσει;

Εσύ έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις;Κάποιον φίλο σου επαγγελματία;(που να μην πληρωθεί βέβαια διότι ο Σύλλογος δεν δύναται να το κάνει)

Αν δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις δε χρειάζεται να ποστάρεις στην ενότητα αυτή.

Άνθρωποι που να λένε "Παιδιά δε γίνεται τίποτα,ολα στην Ελλάδα είναι ρημάδι!" πίσω απο μία τηλεόραση πάνω απο μία εφημερίδα και πίσω απο μία οθόνη υπάρχουν πολλοί. Απο αυτούς που προσπαθούν δεν υπάρχουν.

Και το παίρνω προσωπικά για το οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο που μέχρι και στο paint έκατσε και έφτιαξε κάτι.

Υ.Γ.:Τυπογράφος είμαι, ασχολούμαι όμως και με το δημιουργικό/σελιδοποίηση πολλές φορές

----------


## aangelis

johnie, γίνεσαι ειρωνικός και επιθετικός για κατι πολύ απλό. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όμως.

----------


## johnnie

..γιατί δεν κερδίσαμε τη eurovision και φέτος..

----------


## nikpet

Το logo του vinilios είναι υπέροχο...

Λιτό και απλά υπέροχο...

----------


## vmanolis

> 10x
> 
> 1280x1024
> white





> Τι γραμματοσειρά είναι αυτή ;  
> Ρωτάω, για να μπορώ να προσθέσω εκ των υστέρων ας πούμε το SSID.


Καμία απάντηση ;  ::

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vinilios
> 
> 10x
> 
> 1280x1024
> white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θα πω του Κώστα (vinilios) να μπει και να μας απαντήσει, διότι γενικά έχει κάποιο "προβληματάκι" με την παρακολούθηση forums.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα πω του Κώστα (vinilios) να μπει και να μας απαντήσει, διότι γενικά έχει κάποιο "προβληματάκι" με την παρακολούθηση forums.


Thanks a lot ...  ::

----------


## vinilios

δε μου πε τπτ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

το font λέγεται Neutronica DNA 

έβγαλα σήμερα ενα t-shirt για μένα σε ένα καινούργιο σταμπάδικο εδώ στον Πειραιά 15euro (ασπρό logo μαυρο t-shirt).
εκτύπωση "viniliou"  ::   ::  
ρώτησα αν παίζει καμία προσφορά μου είπε για καμία 50ρία t-shirt μπορεί να πέσει και στα 8.

----------


## vmanolis

> το font λέγεται *Neutronica DNA*


Δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Μήπως το έχεις κάπου για download και κατόπιν εγκατάσταση ;

----------


## vinilios

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vinilios
> 
> το font λέγεται *Neutronica DNA* 
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Μήπως το έχεις κάπου για download και κατόπιν εγκατάσταση ;


πμ σεντ

επισυνάπτω το λογο σε vector μορφή (corel draw 11+)

----------


## erasmospunk

comments please

----------


## ChoOSeN

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

...

----------


## panoz

ρε κοίτα που έχουμε πήξει στους καλλιτέχνες!!! πολύ ταλέντο μαζεύτηκε στα μικροκύματα!! μπράβο παιδιά!!!

hey you punk, keep up the good work, you  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

απο ascii το εκανα και bitmap



```
     ____ ___        ___ ____    ____ _____ ___
    /    \\  \  __  /  //    \  /    \\     \  \
   /  /\  \\  \/  \/  //  /\  \/  /\  \\  \  \  \
  /   __   \\        //  /  \____/  \  \\  \  \  \
 /___/  \   \\______//__/            \  \\__\_____\
 Athens  \___\ Wireless  Metropolitan \__\  Network
```

με Lucida Console φενεται σωστα και οχι με την Courier New

και βγαινει κατι σαν το....

----------


## aangelis

> απο ascii το εκανα και bitmap
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>      ____ ___        ___ ____    ____ _____ ___
>     /    \\  \  __  /  //    \  /    \\     \  \
>    /  /\  \\  \/  \/  //  /\  \/  /\  \\  \  \  \
>   /   __   \\        //  /  \____/  \  \\  \  \  \
> ...


απο τα καλύτερα λογότυπα μεχρι τωρα

----------


## alekrem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> απο ascii το εκανα και bitmap
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>      ____ ___        ___ ____    ____ _____ ___
>     /    \\  \  __  /  //    \  /    \\     \  \
> ...



και μπορεις να το βαλεις στο μικροτικ ...  ::

----------


## panoz

ωραίος mojiro!! εύγε!

----------


## aprin

Καλός ο mojiro αλλά λίγος.Δείτε τη δική μου πρόταση:  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> και μπορεις να το βαλεις στο μικροτικ ...


Πως γίνεται αυτό;  ::  
Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις την διαδικασία;  ::

----------


## alekrem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alekrem
> 
> και μπορεις να το βαλεις στο μικροτικ ... 
> 
> 
> Πως γίνεται αυτό;  
> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις την διαδικασία;


Ανοιγεις console (ssh , telnet , η μεσα απο το winbox) και δινεις :


```
 system note edit note
```

κανεις copy-paste το logo του mojiro ... ctrl+o και εισαι ετοιμος..  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Πολύ ωραίο Mojiro...  ::

----------


## python

> έβγαλα σήμερα ενα t-shirt για μένα σε ένα καινούργιο σταμπάδικο εδώ στον Πειραιά 15euro (ασπρό logo μαυρο t-shirt).
> εκτύπωση "viniliou"   
> ρώτησα αν παίζει καμία προσφορά μου είπε για καμία 50ρία t-shirt μπορεί να πέσει και στα 8.



πανάκριβος!!!!  ::   ::  και κλέφτης.....

----------


## panoz

κάτσε ρε συ και πόσο δηλαδή πάνε αυτά? δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα, αλλά 8€ για t-shirt + εκτύπωση μου *φαίνονται* καλά.. πόσο παρακάτω μπορεί να πέσει??

----------


## python

με ενα μπλουζάκι 15.00€ !!! και ξαφνικά να το ρίχνει 8.00 €??

μπορείς να βρείς και πολύ ποιο φτηνά για 1 μπλουζάκι δικό τους, και σταμπα.

για πολλά πέφτει και άλλο η τιμή.

 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε παιδιά η μήτρα κοστίζει, απ' τη στιγμή που φτιάξει τη μήτρα μπορεί να τυπώσει όσα γουστάρει και προφανώς η τιμή της μήτρας να σπάσει σε τόσα κομμάτια...

Επίσης μιλάει για βινίλιο.

----------


## dti

> απο ascii το εκανα και bitmap
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>      ____ ___        ___ ____    ____ _____ ___
>     /    \\  \  __  /  //    \  /    \\     \  \
>    /  /\  \\  \/  \/  //  /\  \/  /\  \\  \  \  \
>   /   __   \\        //  /  \____/  \  \\  \  \  \
> ...


Εδώ και κάτι χρόνια ο Mick Flemm είχε εγκαταστήσει στο router μου το παρακάτω: 



```
  _______________________________________________________
 /                                                       \ 
 =========================================================
 *      /\    \        /\        / |\        /| |\    |  *
 *     /  \    \      /  \      /  | \      / | | \   |  *
 *    /    \    \    /    \    /   |  \    /  | |  \  |  *
 *   /------\    \  /      \  /    |   \  /   | |   \ |  *
 *  /        \    \/        \/     |    \/    | |    \|  *
 =========================================================
 \_______________________________________________________/

Welcome to Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network...
This is node 1
```

----------


## python

μα δεν μιλάει για μακέτα!

η εκτύπωση γίνεται πάνω σε σταμπόχαρτο για μάυρα μπλουζάκια, είναι το t-shirt, και η πρέσσα.

το λογότυπο ήταν του παιδιού απο ότι κατάλαβα.

όταν το δίνεις σε ψηφιακή μορφή την εικόνα που θές να εκτυπώσεις δεν χρεώνεσαι καθόλου.

1 μπλούζα 15€ είναι πανάκριβα.

4 χρόνια δούλευα σε τέτοια αντικείμενα, πάνω στις ψηφιακές εκτυπώσεις.

1 μπλούζα του καταστήματος, κακής ποιότητας κάνει 1.00 , ενώ μία μπλούζα καλής ποιότητας κάνει γύπω στα 2,80 από ότι θυμάμαι.

η εκτύπωση κάνει γύρω στα 2 € , αρα 4,80 όλλα μαζί η 3,οο€.

τα 8 € θεωρείται κανονική τιμή, για ένα μπλουζάκι, όχι τα 15,00€!
 ::

----------

